# Arizona People



## Marie (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi Becky, I live in Scottsdale,AZ. There is the Copper State club in AZ. I do not run hunt test so cannot help you on that score. Copper State has a web site. Look it up on google. I train in Niland,Ca for Field trials. I have no local training areas in AZ.
Marie D


----------



## BeckyB (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks, i`ll look it up


----------

